# Ed Parker Jr Is Looking For Help



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

With Mr Parker's permission, I'm pasting this here, from 
kenponet.com's forum.  Written by Ed Jr (I feel so disrespectful
calling him that).


*I NEED HELP!*
by Ed Parker Jr. 

I am looking for any and all vintage footage of my father and respective seniors. Seminars, tournaments, training camps or whatever could help this cause.

I am also looking for vintage footage of Frank Trejo in Chile. Although any old footage that is out there I would like to work with as well. 

Frank and I have footage but the quality is poor, so if you have something better it would really help. 

If you could please contact me as soon as possible I would appricaite it. Thank you.

Respects,
Ed Parker Jr.


Mr Parker's email is: ej@edparkerjr.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

Break out that footage.....!!!
:asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 23, 2002)

Would those of you who may *have* such footage let the rest of us know?  I, for one, would be very interested in getting ahold of whatever I can.  

I think that would be (to use a word that has been REALLY removed from its original meaning) *awesome*.

Thanks, and looking forward to seeing what's out there.....

Peace--


----------



## Sandor (May 23, 2002)

Tonbo, the project Ed is working on will give you the opportunnity to view all this classic footage. I will post something more in depth about it in a few days as I finish up the website for the project.


----------



## brianhunter (May 23, 2002)

hes really into making dvd's and hes very good at what he does I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *hes really into making dvd's and hes very good at what he does I cant wait to see it! *



I'm hoping he's looking, for the sake of a commercially
available product!  That'd be "da bomb"


----------



## brianhunter (May 23, 2002)

i talked to him at Sibok Tom Kellys bday party and he was pretty excited about it and yes I think hes gonna sell them commercially......he said he is going to do all the jacket and interior artwork and hes doing all the production work on the dvd. Ill bet it is very high quality he loves art almost as much as I do 

if anyone is looking for a cheap freelance pen and ink/ minitures sculpture guy you can go to my website www.geocities.com/bambamhunter its of course under construction which I think is manitory for anyone running their own site LOL


----------



## Sandor (May 23, 2002)

A DVD series featuring
THE LIVING LEGENDS OF
AMERICAN KENPO

Invite the Masters of American Kenpo into your home with this exclusive new DVD series. Featuring a single renowned Kenpoist, each DVD offers an intensive training session, a personal history and interview on Kenpo, a bonus instructor section, rare photographs and film footage - some never before made available to the public.

ok, now look for the announcement to be spammed all over the web in the next few days starting here and on the CKF site then everywhere else I can think of....


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *A DVD series featuring
> THE LIVING LEGENDS OF
> ...



*drool*  

When will they be available?


----------



## Sandor (May 23, 2002)

Very soon pondskipper, you too will be able to snatch the DVD from my hand and then it will be time for you to go...




yuk yuk...

probably sooner than most think


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2002)

If you don't let go of it fast enough, one of us may get your hand with the DVD


----------



## satans.barber (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *A DVD series featuring
> THE LIVING LEGENDS OF
> ...



Is this going to be something for all you Americans to enjoy or will there be region 2 ones that ship to the UK?

Ian.


----------



## tonbo (May 23, 2002)

Sandor, thanks for the teaser!!

Now, I just have to sit back and wait......but that's kind of like telling a young child, "Soon, it will be Christmas" and letting them look at all the presents under the tree.   

I'm working on my reflexes, Sandor.....and I'm hoping to be able to snatch one of those DVDs from your hand before you even get it fully extended...:rofl: 

Seriously, though.  This sounds like an EXCELLENT project, and I can hardly wait to see the results.  Congratulations and thanks to Mr. Parker, Jr. and all those involved!!

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 24, 2002)

I too, am excited about the "Kenpo Chronicles" ....

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 24, 2002)

It will be so cool to see the seniors as they were in competition or training and watch them move. I've read about Mr. Trejo, and about Mr. Conatser too. Will the GoldenDragon be in it too?

Now the hard part, waiting.......... 



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 24, 2002)

So stay tuned!
:asian:


----------



## kenpo_cory (May 24, 2002)

Yeah! I want one, I want one!


----------



## tonbo (May 24, 2002)

I want TWO.....one that I can wear out from endless replays, and one that I can put on the shelf as a display..... 

Yeah, I know it will be difficult to wear out a DVD, but trust me....if there is a way to do it through repeated viewing, I'm sure that I'll find a way.......

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 25, 2002)

I want four! One for my DVD, Two for my shelf, Three for my studio, and four to rent out to my students!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

What kind of stuff would you like to see on a tape...... give me several suggestions.......

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *What kind of stuff would you like to see on a tape...... give me several suggestions.......*



1) I've yet to see a vid of you sir, in a pro fight.  I'd pay money for 
that, as well as other famous, infamous, or notorious kenpoists 
that were professional fighters.

2)  I never go to see Mr Parker, yet alone attend one of his 
seminars ... would love to get a lesson from the man himself.

3) A video presentation of "The Journey",  where the kenpoists
TELL their story.

4) There's a ton of vids out there that show techniques, but how
about one that covers most common mistakes/misunderstandings
of techniques.

5) Biography (similar to A&E's show) of Ed Parker Sr.  
Encompassing videos of the man himself, and comments
from other martial artists who knew him.  Although I'd personally
prefer to see it marketed to kenpoists instead of a mass,
general audience.

6) Somewhat inclusive of #5, but a history of kenpo documentary.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

Keep em comming!
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 27, 2002)

To see the forms on this dvd collection. One doesn't really get to appreciate how a form is supposed to look with so many different ways to practice. As practice I mean slow, tense, fast, and accuracy. Anyways, I got to see a video tape of when Mr. Parker took some people to australia around '86 or '87 I think. Mr. Wedlake did a form 4 that impressed me very much. All I could say to that was WOW my form doesn't even come close to that. Here's just one more idea.
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Klondike93 (May 27, 2002)

Kirk covers most of what I would like to see, especially #4. The most common mistakes and misunderstandings of techniques.

Competition footage either fighting or forms would be good.

SGM Parker doing the forms or weapons.


:asian:


----------

